# problem reinstalling packages



## lbol (Mar 25, 2016)

After deleting a couple of packages by mistake and interrupting `pkg delete ...` by ctrl-C I cannot reinstall the deleted packages.
`# pkg install -f ktux` gives the following error:

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Updating database digests format: 100%
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'ktux' have been found in the repositories
```

Also `pkg search kde` only lists 11 hits


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2016)

Sometimes the package is named differently than the port. In that case it usually helps if you add the category: `pkg install x11-clocks/ktux`


----------



## lbol (Mar 25, 2016)

In the meantime I have build and installed x11-clock/ktux from ports
But I still have issues.
`pkg info | grep ktux` now shows x11-clock/ktux as being installed
Trying to force a re-install running `pkg install -f ktux` as well as `pkg install -f x11-clock/ktux` result in

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```
The -f flag should re-install the package.

Also after interrupting `pkg delete ...` by ctrl-C `pkg info` still shows them as being installed.
`pkg delete <package>` complains about non-existing files. Obviously the package has been deleted but shows up as being installed.
What also puzzles me is the output of `pkg search kde` as mentioned above


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2016)

lbol said:


> `pkg info | grep ktux` now shows x11-clock/ktux as being installed
> Trying to force a re-install running `pkg install -f ktux` as well as `pkg install -f x11-clock/ktux` result in
> 
> ```
> ...


Yes, but it never works for me. This does: `pkg upgrade -f ktux`


----------



## lbol (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks, it worked


----------

